# Buck in the duck hole!



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

Went to my buddies hole again Saturday morn.  Shortly after daybreak, he shot a woodie down that fell a ways back in the creek.  When he ventured back there to get it the duck was lying next to a fine 10pt.  We could not find a bullet hole anywhere.  He deer hunts the area too and said he had never seen this buck in person or on camera.  Guess it floated in from  a ways up the creek??
Ended up with 2 woodie, 11 hoodie, & 1 mallard....oh, and a 10pt rack


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a hoss.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 5, 2009)

what do yall do with all those hoodies??


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Nice hunt and great find*



Wack&Stackn08 said:


> what do yall do with all those hoodies??



That is what I was thinking,  one for the wall and the other 10 for??


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Fish n' chips.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Jan 5, 2009)

How many guns? You would be over your limit of hoodies with just the two of ya  

That's a nice rack will make a good mount


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

11 hooded mergansers would require 6 guns.  

Mergansers- 5 (10 in possession)
of which not more
than *2 daily and
4 in possession
may be hooded
mergansers*.


But congrats on a nice hunt and the bonus so long as you were legal.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for caring!  I don't recall stating how many guns we had in the hole, but there were 6 of us and we are very aware of the legal limits FYI, so you can rest easy now!

They are turtle food after the photos when we shoot them...just fun to pop a few caps at


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

You know that its illegal to just throw ducks away like that shame on you  I want to see these 6 guns or Im reporting you to the dnr remember your picture is on the thread holding that buck


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 5, 2009)

> They are turtle food after the photos when we shoot them...just fun to pop a few caps at



 

Go shoot tammies instead alteast you'll be doing "all of us" a favor.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> You know that its illegal to just throw ducks away like that shame on you  I want to see these 6 guns or Im reporting you to the dnr remember your picture is on the thread holding that buck





I hope you do call them.  Killing over the limit or throwing the ducks out as "turtle" bait is illegal.  Good luck with your 500$ reward.


----------



## BigDawg08 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope someone does turn this guy in. There is no reasons just to throw ducks away. I would also like to see the picture of the 6 hunters.


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

> They are turtle food after the photos when we shoot them...just fun to pop a few caps at



Why do you duck hunt? People like you give waterfowlers a bad name. Next time look down your barrel and pop a few caps.


----------



## dirtysouth (Jan 5, 2009)

I think all of you guys are in the wrong business...you should all have been game wardens!! Ive never heard so much crying over spilled milk (or mergansers)!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

> I want to see these 6 guns or Im reporting you to the dnr remember your picture is on the thread holding that buck




 lets get a pool together on what time the fun police will show up, also, anybody that wants to eat the occasional merganser i shoot, pm me, ill breast em out and give em too you.  sheesh...quit actin like children

nice buck and pile of lawn darts btw


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

nice hunt on the minnow killers   wish we'd see some here to blast


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

nobody??  i call by 230 pm we'll hear sirens


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

wow yall are funny. Saying you want proof of the six guns? Why don't yall ask everybody else for pics of their hunters. And get real about calling DNR. He said turtle bait. So what, I can say, "hey I killed 100 woodies this morning." I bet I ain't getting a ticket for it. I could also post a pic with 100 woodies in it. So what?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> wow yall are funny. Saying you want proof of the six guns? Why don't yall ask everybody else for pics of their hunters. And get real about calling DNR. He said turtle bait. So what, I can say, "hey I killed 100 woodies this morning." I bet I ain't getting a ticket for it. I could also post a pic with 100 woodies in it. So what?



couldn't agree more jake, matter a fact i killed 5 bull cans this morning, think ill just freeze em till next season


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is getting good.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> This is getting good.



i still say 230 and the cops will be here, anybody else??


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a waste of perfectly good merganzers.
They're perfectly good for hiding them around your friends houses....under their stairs, under their truck seat, back of a cupboard, etc.
Shame on you.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

Eataduck said:


> That's a waste of perfectly good merganzers.
> They're perfectly good for hiding them around your friends houses....under their stairs, under their truck seat, back of a cupboard, etc.
> Shame on you.



between the engine block and firewall, kinda under the master cylinder is a good spot, they cook...kind of


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just stick them under the truck seat.  With cool weather they'll keep a while  .


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> Just stick them under the truck seat.  With cool weather they'll keep a while  .



With the weather we are having now it won't take long.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 5, 2009)

hey man congrats on a good hunt. sorry some of these immature people cant just tell someone congrats on a good duck shoot! but way to get em!


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> I hope you do call them.  Killing over the limit or throwing the ducks out as "turtle" bait is illegal.  Good luck with your 500$ reward.



Once again the DUD strikes!!!  With incorrect info!!  From a warden's mouth "after you kill the waterfowl, what you do with it is your business"

Some of you act like my 5 year old!!    CALL THE DNR.....PLEASE!  GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!!


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was taught and will teach my kids.  If you shoot it eat it.  Do not waste wild game the good Lord put everything on this earth for a reason and it was not for us to just shoot and throw away.  If you can't do any better than that then don't hunt.  As hunters we must not take what we have for granted like so many others do.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> You know that its illegal to just throw ducks away like that shame on you  I want to see these 6 guns or Im reporting you to the dnr remember your picture is on the thread holding that buck



fyi, that ain't me in the photo

filed that report yet?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

ooo!  oooo! plz post a PDF of the report


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> I was taught and will teach my kids.  If you shoot it eat it.  Do not waste wild game the good Lord put everything on this earth for a reason and it was not for us to just shoot and throw away.  If you can't do any better than that then don't hunt.  As hunters we must not take what we have for granted like so many others do.



for the record, normally i do agree with this 100%.  If I wound an animal, bird, whatever... I'm in there hunting for it as long as it takes.  Having said that, if you saw how many of these things are in this area, new the mortality rate, and how many baby fish they eat...

Anyway, go join PETA!


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well for your info I do belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)  but that is the problem with you guys from the city you don't care about what  you kill as long as you just kill something and as many as you can.  Seems like to me you need to leave some so your kids and others will have something to shoot.  And as far the baby fish go I'm sure that there is plenty to go around.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats,

I guess I better start being more carefull when posting pictures of my fishing catches when it is me and 20 Grouper.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> Well for your info I do belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)  but that is the problem with you guys from the city you don't care about what  you kill as long as you just kill something and as many as you can.  Seems like to me you need to leave some so your kids and others will have something to shoot.  And as far the baby fish go I'm sure that there is plenty to go around.



City?  

something and as many as you can? 

Leave Merg's to go around? 

Bud you are WAY OFF with those comments....


----------



## BoShank (Jan 5, 2009)

Great ducks, great deer!!!  The heck with the cry babies


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I guess I better start being more carefull when posting pictures of my fishing catches when it is me and 20 Grouper.



probably smart, some folks have DNR on speeddial!


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I guess I better start being more carefull when posting pictures of my fishing catches when it is me and 20 Grouper.




Yea, really!


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well you never can tell who might be DNR on this page.  Something to go Hmmmmmmmm about.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2009)

I do not care what you did with them, I just wanted to know if the was some great merganser recipe I have been missing out on.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

GAGE said:


> I do not care what yo did with them, I just wanted to know if the was some great merganser recipe I have been missing out on.


 fish sticks are easier


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Make gumbo but you soke um in ice water and for a day or two.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

bounce:

i am almost out of smart aleck comments


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought that the MODS had cleaned this place up.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

like i said earlier, i still got 15 minutes b/f i lose to myself, where are the police!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

When those mergansers are flying 80 yards up it's hard to tell them a part form the other ducks.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

3.5'' #6 lead does wonders


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the great hunt!!!! I wish I new where a holw was that had that many megansers!!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

they make great chew toys


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoghunter05 said:


> Congrats on the great hunt!!!! I wish I new where a holw was that had that many megansers!!!



hutch is that you? your picture is too tiny, i cant tell


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

only 7 mins till u lose farls. and WOW. this is abosolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

If it weren't for mergansers I wouldn't have anything to shoot.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

God bless America, and mergansers


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> God bless America, and mergansers



haha GO 'Merica lol. and by the way nice hunt guys and sucks about the deer. thats a pig


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

southern rugger 56 said:


> haha GO 'Merica lol. and by the way nice hunt guys and sucks about the deer. thats a pig



Thx!  and yea, that's what i was expecting more of these "outdoorsman" would pick up on, that is a shame about a pig like that...a few of these people are more worried about some stankin mergansies???


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

aaron i know you have to have something to say, you took some crap earlier in the season


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2009)

Stinkin is correct.  Is he going to get the buck mounted?


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 5, 2009)

Lipriper, I have seen people get banned for less than that. Be careful or they might get you. Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*fun police*

I hear the sirens.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

i change my police showing up bet to 3 pm, since im the only one thats called a time, i reserve that right


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes thats me GSU Rugger!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

its farley, calebs buddy


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

3pm


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 5, 2009)

Without A Doubt


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> Stinkin is correct.  Is he going to get the buck mounted?



He is gonna put the antlers on a plaque.  He wanted to do a skull mount, but that was gonna be a nasty job as warm as it has been.  One of the boys puked just holding the rack so he could saw it off!


----------



## DoonHoon (Jan 5, 2009)

So your saying you didn't eat the meat off that 10pt? What a waste... 

Anyway- What you do with your ducks is your business. Cool story and nice hunt/pictures.

"Jealousy is a sickness... Get well soon"


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> I was taught and will teach my kids.  If you shoot it eat it.  Do not waste wild game the good Lord put everything on this earth for a reason and it was not for us to just shoot and throw away.  *If you can't do any better than that then don't hunt*.  As hunters we must not take what we have for granted like so many others do.




well said....wish there was more out there like you.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 5, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> aaron i know you have to have something to say, you took some crap earlier in the season



Hahaha!!  I thought you might catch me lurking around!  Naw, not much to say around here. I just keep my mouth shut from now on.  There are too many  around here now. 

I'd rather eat the steel shot in the merganzer than the meat itself to be honest.  I don't know why people are whining so much.  We already have PETA and other organizations against hunters, we don't need hunters against hunters.  I ran into this same situation. I had a tailgate full of ducks and the first post, which offered no congrats or anything of the such, said something about baiting.  That was WAY   If i shoot a deer and just take the back hams, front shoulders, and backstraps, who cares?  i don't want the inner tenderloins, neck meat, rib meat, heart, etc.   It's my choice and I can do what I want to.  If this fella doesn't want to eat a merganzer, then who cares?  it's up to him.  I know some people eat everything off of every animal they kill, but that's not for all of us.  A buddy of mines dad eats deer heart...says it's good.   I take his word for it if you know what I mean!  It's his ducks, let him do what he wants!!

nice back of ducks and GREAT deer too!  sorry you had to find him like that.  Congrats to the hunters!!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*Over the limit*

This guy looks like he may be over the limit yall may want to report him as well. It should be easy the numbers on the truck.


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

just some pics from this morning, there was either 2 or 11 of us i cant really remember.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

2, 11, whats the difference??


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*more ducks*

Here is a pic I dug up from a previous hunt. My arm was so sore.


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

theres not one with unplugged guns and lead shot right?


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

i think i ve seen that one somewhere lol


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

All the above 200 were killed with #6 lead.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

The fact of the matter is, #1 he threw the ducks away.  Why kill them?  if you want to pop a few caps why not pop them at skeet?  #2 I cant prove it but if i was a betting man, there wasnt six people hunting.  He clearly only talks about himself and his buddy.  The picture of the deer also only confirms two people.  The one taking the picture and the one holding the deer.

By stating that they trashed the ducks for turtle bait, he opened the door for suggestions himself.  Once again IF you were legal then congratulations, IF not then i hope someone claims the 500$ for turning in a poacher.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

my son slipped out one morning when he was younger.....no lead though  J/K we were legal


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> The fact of the matter is, #1 he threw the ducks away.  Why kill them?  if you want to pop a few caps why not pop them at skeet?  #2 I cant prove it but if i was a betting man, there wasnt six people hunting.  He clearly only talks about himself and his buddy.  The picture of the deer also only confirms two people.  The one taking the picture and the one holding the deer.
> 
> By stating that they trashed the ducks for turtle bait, he opened the door for suggestions himself.  Once again IF you were legal then congratulations, IF not then i hope someone claims the 500$ for turning in a poacher.



This is entertainment. You never shot black birds, crows, or tweety birds? Ever ran over a squirrel, possum, or coon on purpose? What about killing roaches, rats, etc...? If the answer is yes to ANY of these, did you eat it?


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> They are turtle food after the photos when we shoot them...just fun to *pop a few caps *at



Yo Yo Rip are you a new member of the DIRTY SOUTH BOYZ. You think next time you and your homies go out I could get in on yalls merg. shoot. Dat looks like a dope hunt son. Word up Rip.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> This is entertainment. You never shot black birds, crows, or tweety birds? Ever ran over a squirrel, possum, or coon on purpose? What about killing roaches, rats, etc...? If the answer is yes to ANY of these, did you eat it?



Is this a serious question?  Your asking if I eat road kill that was killed on accident?  Or if I eat bugs or rodents?  Sorry Im not a buzzard.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*eating*



GSUJake said:


> This is entertainment. You never shot black birds, crows, or tweety birds? Ever ran over a squirrel, possum, or coon on purpose? What about killing roaches, rats, etc...? If the answer is yes to ANY of these, did you eat it?


I shot some coots once and tried to eat them, however they all ended up being eaten by a ditch monster.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

DuckShot said:


> Yo Yo Rip are you a new member of the DIRTY SOUTH BOYZ. You think next time you and your homies go out I could get in on yalls merg. shoot. Dat looks like a dope hunt son. Word up Rip.


----------



## Seminole (Jan 5, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> Went to my buddies hole again Saturday morn.



How often does your buddy let you go in his hole?


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake, Why would you run over something on purpose?  Seems a little child like to me.  I do know people who eat crows, black birds, coons, and possums.  One more thing, if things get any worse with this econ. we might all be eating things we don't like.


----------



## Gairbear.DSW (Jan 5, 2009)

I hear they taste like a crappie, Just give 'em to the bank fisherman. sux about that deer though


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

Seminole said:


> How often does your buddy let you go in his hole?



We always let it rest a week to 10 days after I been there....

You want me to put in a good word for you?  We usually have 5 or 6 in his hole, but I don't think 1 more would hurt too bad....


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> We always let it rest a week to 10 days after I been there....
> 
> You want me to put in a good word for you?  We usually have 5 or 6 in his hole, but I don't think 1 more would hurt too bad....


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

First off that buck aint that big.  They die everyday.  I pulled one over 200 inches out of a pond.  Second I appreciate all you guys posting on here.  I have the DNR looking at this right now seeing as how I work for GA Dept of Nat. Res.  So yall continue to post your illegal pics.  Im lovin it.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

Seminole said:


> How often does your buddy let you go in his hole?



You missed the sexual enuendo in this quote LIpripr

  Better luck next time


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I smell a rat..


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

rat or not everyone has to have a job


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

yep. looks like you're workin hard today huh..


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> First off that buck aint that big.  They die everyday.  I pulled one over 200 inches out of a pond.  Second I appreciate all you guys posting on here.  I have the DNR looking at this right now seeing as how I work for GA Dept of Nat. Res.  So yall continue to post your illegal pics.  Im lovin it.



Just a question here, but are you at work now?  If so, you may want to delete your post.  If someone can prove your identity, you can be fired for playing on the computer on the taxpayers dime.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> Is this a serious question?  Your asking if I eat road kill that was killed on accident?  Or if I eat bugs or rodents?  Sorry Im not a buzzard.



I believe I said on purpose, not accident. I asked those questions b/c yall are in the "If you kill it you eat it" mode. If you've killed anything I've stated then you're just the pot calling the kettle black.

You may think it's silly but when it comes down to it, the arguement is, "I eat everything I kill why don't you? "

My question is, do you really?


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

wonder why i havent been in this fight all day


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> GSUJake, Why would you run over something on purpose?  Seems a little child like to me.  I do know people who eat crows, black birds, coons, and possums.  One more thing, if things get any worse with this econ. we might all be eating things we don't like.



Did I say I did that? or accuse anybody of such? Sure you know people that eat that stuff, I do too. The question is, do you kill those things and not eat them? It's the same thing.


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

lol..too bad you just had to join.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> I believe I said on purpose, not accident. I asked those questions b/c yall are in the "If you kill it you eat it" mode. If you've killed anything I've stated then you're just the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> You may think it's silly but when it comes down to it, the arguement is, "I eat everything I kill why don't you? "
> 
> My question is, do you really?




Not exactly the if you kill it eat it.  My question is why kill 11 knowing your not going to eat them?  I can see one or two to mount or maybe let some kids shoot at em or something like that but not 2 grown men shooting 11 hoodies.  It all just seems really wasteful....hoodies or not.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> wonder why i havent been in this fight all day



I killed 30 cans yesterday with lead shot


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

POP POP watchin tha mergs drop!!!


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> Not exactly the if you kill it eat it.  My question is why kill 11 knowing your not going to eat them?  I can see one or two to mount or maybe let some kids shoot at em or something like that but not 2 grown men shooting 11 hoodies.  It all just seems really wasteful....hoodies or not.



Where did it say 2 grown men?


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

this is the best place to work out of people volunteer info for free  My boss is sitting right beside me right now both of us are looking at this on your tax dollars.  even better we catch people on this site so by all means continue your bashing


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> Where did it say 2 grown men?



Read post #1


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

gsu jake post a pic please


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats pretty sad if DNR really has nothin better to do.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

Brad#1 said:


> Thats pretty sad if DNR really has nothin better to do.




Nothing better to do????  Last time I checked it was in their job description to catch potential poachers.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> gsu jake post a pic please



I don't take pics of my birds. Sorry. Just find a pic on google of dead cans and pretend it's me that shot them. It would hold up just as good in court


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

There is nothing on here that you could use to convict anyone of any crime that would actually hold up in court. Therefore you are not "catching" anyone. Therefore you are not doing your job.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> I don't take pics of my birds. Sorry



Thats what I thought.  You just talk a big game but you just left lipripr hung out to dry


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> Nothing better to do????  Last time I checked it was in their job description to catch potential poachers.



I'm pretty sure Lip Rip just busted into the 10 most wanted!


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

DuckShot said:


> I'm pretty sure Lip Rip just busted into the 10 most wanted!



Nah, I dont know if they put cap poppers that high on the list.


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

America's most wanted is coming on..don't see anything about ducks or incompetent dnr officials though.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> You missed the sexual enuendo in this quote LIpripr
> 
> Better luck next time



Are you serious?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> Read post #1



I'm looking DUD....could you "quote" it out for me??


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

It surprises me that someone with a desk job with dnr even figured out that if you press the pretty little buttons on the keyboard, strange figures pop up on the screen.  Now you just need to figure out how to make complete sentences.  There are books that feature the characters Sally, Dick and Jane that offer great references for short, grammatically correct sentences. You guys really are moving up.

I will say this,  I shoot doves and am not eating one of them.  They taste too much like duck.  Its fun shooting them though and I will shoot my limit per day if I can.

Some folks need to grow up.  Hey buckstone why dont you send a warden by my house.  I will tell him all about how to telephone for fish or use fancy home made firecrackers to catch fish.  Even better,  I have 6 gallons of molasses if some one wants to use the rest to mix with corn and bait a duck hole.  I am through for the year.


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah..I called up a few brim on the telephone the other day...or did I? You writing this down buckstone?


----------



## Robk (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't eat them but I blast them every chance I get.  My cats love them though.  Cheaper than cat food too.


R


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

Brad#1 do you like duckmeat sir?


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

My dog does.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love how you guys have your big boy briches on when on this web site.  But when we show up its yes sir no sir i dont do anything wrong.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol some folks just want to be regular ole "Richard Craniums".  Some folks cant help it, they are born that way.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

is there a pintail limit.......


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

Buckstone,  I was a cop for 11 years.  If they want to play the booo game lets play.  I trained some of them at the boo game and on the firing range, so do you really think they know everything.  Please!!!!  Boy I can tell you guys that some wardens are barely wearing badges due to firearm qualification problems.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> I love how you guys have your big boy briches on when on this web site.  But when we show up its yes sir no sir i dont do anything wrong.



If your boss really is sitting beside you, I am suprised he hasn't put a muzzle on you...you are coming across like a 3rd grader!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 5, 2009)

He isn't LEO, he might work for DNR, but not POST certified I bet.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats what I am thinking.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL then again he may sitting at the computer lab at GPSTC goofing of on tax payers dollars.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

buckstone0505 said:


> I have the DNR looking at this right now seeing as how I work for GA Dept of Nat. Res.  So yall continue to post your illegal pics.  Im lovin it.




I think he clearly stated that he worked for DNR not that he was a warden.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jan 5, 2009)

Lets find out if he is LEO.  Buckstone, what is the 10 code for spotlighting deer?  I am looking for the georgia stated recognized 10 code not some special code at your little cubicle in the library.


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

crbrumbelow said:


> Lets find out if he is LEO.  Buckstone, what is the 10 code for spotlighting deer?  I am looking for the georgia stated recognized 10 code not some special code at your little cubicle in the library.



No respect for fellow officers?


----------



## steel949 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I don,t ever post here but got to put my 2 cents in here. Technically every one of you that has pics of you with more than the set limits can get a ticket for over the limit. The DNR may give you some slack on this but not the Fed boys. Everyone is supposed to have their birds they shot separate or on a game strap. So I would be careful what I post and say here. You may have the boys breathing down you back.


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Amen crbrumbelow. Well I'm getting off of here. I have other things to do. Unlike DNR


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

crbrumbelow said:


> what is the 10 code for spotlighting deer?



What is the code for capping to many mergs?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

JDAWG said:


> is there a pintail limit.......
> 
> View attachment 228182



boy, I would love to have that buffet after one of our hunts!  yet to get me a pintail


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

steel949 said:


> Well I don,t ever post here but got to put my 2 cents in here. Technically every one of you that has pics of you with more than the set limits can get a ticket for over the limit. The DNR may give you some slack on this but not the Fed boys. Everyone is supposed to have their birds they shot separate or on a game strap. So I would be careful what I post and say here. You may have the boys breathing down you back.



So birds can not be taken in a picture as a group? Just the birds no hunters. Or a young kid with his dads limit. Not stirring, just curious.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

DuckShot said:


> What is the code for capping to many mergs?



That code is............


"Oooooppppsss.......oh yeah let me fix this, "there was six people in the hole""


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

DuckShot said:


> What is the code for capping to many mergs?



DuckShot, You and the DUD seem oblivious to the fact that I said we were legal....would you be so kind as to explain to me why?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> That code is............
> 
> 
> "Oooooppppsss.......oh yeah let me fix this, "there was six people in the hole""



"were" 6 people in the hole, DUD...


----------



## steel949 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes JDAWG, the reason I know this was their was a group of us coming out of beaver hole and one guy had all the birds. The feds wrote him a ticket for possesion of over the limit. We tried to explain, but he was not listening to us. 

 Post all you want it does not matter to me. 

 Like i said just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont think you were.

I also dont think you knew the limits on hoodies.

I also think you tried to cover it up when you realized you made a mistake.  If it was a honest mistake then so be it i hope you learned from this.  If it wasnt then like I said earlier I hope someone turns you in.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry didnt know this was english class.


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

steel949 said:


> Yes JDAWG, the reason I know this was their was a group of us coming out of beaver hole and one guy had all the birds. The feds wrote him a ticket for possesion of over the limit. We tried to explain, but he was not listening to us.
> 
> Post all you want it does not matter to me.
> 
> Like i said just my 2 cents on this.



Thanks for the input.


----------



## hunt4bone (Jan 5, 2009)

How many woodies can I put on the grill at one time without getting a ticket?


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

hunt4bone said:


> How many woodies can I put on the grill at one time without getting a ticket?





this is actually a good thread going here. Just read between a few lines.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> I dont think you were.
> 
> I also dont think you knew the limits on hoodies.
> 
> I also think you tried to cover it up when you realized you made a mistake.  If it was a honest mistake then so be it i hope you learned from this.  If it wasnt then like I said earlier I hope someone turns you in.



I knew, know, and have known these limits for years DUD.  I just can't see where you are getting the 2 people thing...anyway, your entitled to your opinion.....


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

If I'm wrong, I apologize.  In all seriousness.


----------



## steel949 (Jan 5, 2009)

hunt4bone said:


> How many woodies can I put on the grill at one time without getting a ticket?



   6


----------



## hunt4bone (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to put any humor in this! You two can get back at it.


----------



## t bird (Jan 5, 2009)

dang


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

GSU Jake, you never answered me back.  Do you run over animals on purpose?  If so why?


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Somebody speak up I haven't  this hard in a long time.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 5, 2009)

On a serious note, is there anything mergansers are good for (as far as eating).   I've often wondered why they even let you kill them if they aren't edible.   Could it be to simply control the population???


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some people I know eat them in stews and that is about it.  If I kill one I give it to them, but I try my best not to shot one.


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 5, 2009)

and again just WOW. this may be the most entertaining thing on the forum in a long time


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

It got slow real fast.  Must be break time for DNR


----------



## Robk (Jan 5, 2009)

Liprip'r,  I tried calling over there today.  Talk to you later.

R


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> On a serious note, is there anything mergansers are good for (as far as eating).   I've often wondered why they even let you kill them if they aren't edible.   Could it be to simply control the population???



Interesting......


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mergansers*



Jhunt said:


> On a serious note, is there anything mergansers are good for (as far as eating).   I've often wondered why they even let you kill them if they aren't edible.   Could it be to simply control the population???



Ditch Monsters Love those birds alot


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread is the best I have ever seen Im kinda glad this kind of Soap Opra doesn't happen every day cause I would never get any work done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya`ll keep on, hear...


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

*Oh No*



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll keep on, hear...



I knew that was coming. Oh well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

this is the best thread ive seen in a long, long, long time.  why do folks always assume the worst of folks, how do YALL know the pics following the originals werent googled (obviously the black and white pic was)?  This is the INTERNET, not face to face, take a mans word for what its worth if you know the guy personally, but good lord, its an internet forum, i can get on here and lie all day long or tell the truth all day long and only a few folks are going to know the difference.  and i was way off, i said 3, its 715, cops are here, yall best chill!!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

Yah you missed the mark by 4 hours.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

> Yah you missed the mark by 4 hours.



glad nobody took me up on the bet, ida lost bad


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2009)

I take a few day's off and you fellows are out of control.. Anyway I just seen the thread and ya'll already have Nic upset. Nice group of birds and I really disagree with you letting that deer meat go to waste.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know why people are so worried about other people's hunt....Just say nice hunt or move on....



Nice hunt!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

Mergs are hunted to allow bream and bass babies to live. The fish Hatcherys and Feds got together on this. They were eating too many of the young fish, hurting the population. Therefore mergansers were allowed to be shot. But no law stated you had to eat them.  And they lived happily ever after
The End


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too.  It would have made a nice stew.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well most ponds in this state are over stocked anyway.  We let people come out to farm to fish and they throw the fish back or they just think they can take over and come and go as they want.
We haven't seen many ducks this year at all and we have a roost pond on the farm and the numbers are way down.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 5, 2009)

We need to establish a WOODYS FIGHT NIGHT. You know kinda like an ol fashioned tuff man contest and let all the disgruntled key tappers scrap it out. Heck, Muddy could cook us up some opossums and we could sell tickets and donate the proceeds to the DNR!!!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Mergansers but some people are ... of course some people love coons, possums, carp and otter too.  Talk about killing fish ... let an otter get in your duck hole 

I agree with eat what you shoot but I give all my mergansers away.

Call me if you need another gun to pose for the next set of pics


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> We need to establish a WOODYS FIGHT NIGHT. You know kinda like an ol fashioned tuff man contest and let all the disgruntled key tappers scrap it out. Heck, Muddy could cook us up some opossums and we could sell tickets and donate the proceeds to the DNR!!!!



 funny stuff UFC  ultimate fowl championship

I'm telling you I've seen this stuff for a LONG time, this ain't a bad thread.


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

At least you have the decency to give them away to someone.  I think if ole Wingmaster read this thread he'd roll over in his grave.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2009)

im out of this one


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im just glad I have better things to do than try to call the law on people for a nasty fish eating duck strickly going on assumtions, especially when there are a bunch of crackheads murders and child molestors running loose. I dont know if they were illegal or not only they know that.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jan 5, 2009)

DUD said:


> That code is............
> 
> 
> "Oooooppppsss.......oh yeah let me fix this, "there was six people in the hole""




     I can back my boy up on this one DUD! There were six of us in the hole! By the way thats a great name for someone that acts ur age!  DUD HAHAHA!  All yall know im ready for a long drawn out conversation on here!

     What does it matter what we do with the lawn darts after we shoot em!  I dont like the way Mallards taste either, so after I take a few pics I throw em in a creek!

     So what! Whats the big deal!  Thank you all for being so concerned with what we do in our neck of the woods!  We have no codes, we stick to the limits, we know the limits and we obey the limits! We shoot steel too with plugged guns! And if you call a 2 redlight town a city then your silly!

     So when you blast my buddy, it hits close to home!  Thank yall for the nice replys and for yall tree huggers, MIND YOUR OWN BUISNESS!

     And that the quote of the day!  Thank yall and happy new yr!


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> What does it matter what we do with the lawn darts after we shoot em!  I dont like the way Mallards taste either, so after I take a few pics I throw em in a creek!




Now thats classy right there.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> I can back my boy up on this one DUD! There were six of us in the hole! By the way thats a great name for someone that acts ur age!  DUD HAHAHA!  All yall know im ready for a long drawn out conversation on here!
> 
> What does it matter what we do with the lawn darts after we shoot em!  I dont like the way Mallards taste either, so after I take a few pics I throw em in a creek!
> 
> ...




have a better chance of winnin the lottery than having a mallard make its way through laurens co ,,,, and we got you shootin em and trashin em. Great to hear.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jan 5, 2009)

Im a classy kinda guy DUD!  That was a nice coment, thanks DUD!  I dont eat ducks, I just killem!


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

If this post would have been about mallards, pintails, or cans would everyone have the same response? What's different between a merg. and all other duck speices.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

Any body else want to get a post in, before it`s locked?


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> Im a classy kinda guy DUD!  That was a nice coment, thanks DUD!  I dont eat ducks, I just killem!



You should be banned of your hunting privledges.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

DuckShot said:


> If this post would have been about mallards, pintails, or cans would everyone have the same response? What's different between a merg. and all other duck speices.



Nothing. I dont like to shoot anything that i wont eat.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jan 5, 2009)

If yall take me serious then somethings bad wrong!  I love ducks, I love Mallards and Woodies and Teal, I ate some the other day, got 5 packs slam full in the freezer! 

And I got a great way to cook em, and wouldnt mind sharing it with yall, if yall would lay off my buddy!  I dont throw mallards in the creeks, I would give em away b4 i did that, but I will NOT eat a Merganser!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry NIC I'm done good buddy!


----------



## DUD (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldnt eat a merganser either BUT if I killed one it would either be given away to someone who did eat them or it would go on my wall.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Sent you a pm LipRip'r


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

WaterfowlFreak said:


> Sorry NIC I'm done good buddy!





Don`t worry about it. 

Look, ya`ll can debate, talk, argue, till you`re blue in the face, and I want say a word. But when the TAC, personal attacks, and threats start, ya`ll leave me no choice. 

If any of you have a question, gripe, or have a problem with me, send me a PM. We`ll hash it out between us and figure something out.


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 5, 2009)

Some people are just mad they cant go have a good hunt yall shot alot to have a better variety to pick from to mount and if they want to eat mergansers tell me where to bring em but back on TOPIC nice hunt man and congrats on both deer and ducks hope you wear em out just like that again and by the way a DNR lives close to me let me know if some of these jerks call them i will help you out


----------



## DuckShot (Jan 5, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> DNR lives close to me let me know if some of these jerks call them i will help you out



Talk to your local DNR officer maybe he can teach you the differnce between ethical hunting and un-ethical.


----------



## SULLI (Jan 5, 2009)

i wou;d just like to say good hunt i don't eat mergansers either....but that sux about the deer i know you would have much rather taken him then find him dead like that..awsome buck atleast you were lucky enough to find him...congrats on a GREAT hunt


----------



## leadoff (Jan 5, 2009)

nice ducks....nice buck....too bad a few folks had to act like schmucks


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 5, 2009)

hey buckstone0505 i would like to find out your real name cause i know for a fact you would lose your job and you cant prosecute someone on the fact of hear say and this would be entrapment i know a federal game warden and he said this is not a legal matter thanks big guy have a nice life what little bit you have


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

If ya`ll are curious as to who locked it down, I did. Ya`ll already know why.  Interestin` thread with lots of info.


----------

